# Costa Rica Boating



## JCKeck1 (Oct 28, 2003)

Never heard of ya and I've been to CR for boating a few times... However, I will say that since you're part of the 1% For the Planet, I'll look you up next time I'm in the neighborhood.
Joe


----------

